#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Budget for FEED of an onshore oil field

## leicheuang

We are preparing to issue a tender for FEED.Our project is an onshore oil field in Africa.The predicted crude production is from 20-50 kbpd and lasting 25 years. We plan to build a CPF,5 wellpads, and 20 km pipelines. I want to know a rough budget for the FEED for this project.

See More: Budget for FEED of an onshore oil field

----------


## Javarga5691

Assuming that you have some overal project cost estimate, you may calculate with 1-4% for the cost of the FEED study (depending on the complexity and the category of the engineering company you will have). The project info you gave is not sufficient to make a reasonable cost estimate, but a ballpark figure might be 250-300 MM$ for the scope you described - if no exotic things are involved (like sulphur, hard emulsion, high salinity) and the associated gas is not too much and/or processing of it is not required. Hence the FEED cost may be in the range of 3-5 MM$ - IMHO. Recently the FEED for a project with similar scale in Kazakhstan went for a little less than 3 MM$; 6 years ago I had 2 MM$ FEED cost for a 160 MM$ project in Pakistan (2x150 MMscfd JT gas plant) and 2.6 for a 220 MM$ project in 2010 (30kbpd Crude + 150 MMscfd cryo LPG plant).

----------

